# Hi- just joined, having IVF in March'08, have endometriosis! ~



## josiem (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi There
We have been trying for a baby for nearly 3 years now. Moved to Fife last year so we are on HNS waiting list at Ninewells but we are having private treatment at Edinburgh as this is where we started! I was diagnosed with Endometriosis this year, had a chocolate cyst on my right ovary- so had surgery to remove this in May this year. Was hoping this would help but it seems IVF is becoming more of a reality 
Would be so glad to hear from anyone who understands that this drives you insane, especially when everyone around you is sharing their pregnancy news!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

I joined FF yesterday. It's great isn't it? I'm similar to you in that I had 2 chocolate cysts removed last October - right one 5cm, left one 2.5cm.  

I know what you mean by 'becoming a reality'. I had no idea why I wasn't getting pregnant. I went to the clinic for a hycosy and came out knowing IVF would be my only route. It is a MASSIVE shock so give yourself time to get over it, I promise it gets easier with time and talking to others in the same boat.

We did ICSI in July this year. It didn't work, but the good news is I didn't think the process was at all bad in terms of physical things. I didn't get any major side effects (a few hot flushes and a bit bloated but that was it). I found the injections fine (tummy was easiest for me) and the procedures - well, asleep for egg collection and no pain afterwards and the transfer not even as bad as a smear test! Maybe I was lucky but proves it's not horrible for all. Can't deny emotional effects were there but that's the road we're on I think. 

All the best over the coming months. I hope I've put your mind at rest at least that it's not necessarily a horrible physical process.

Joeline x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Josie

Welcome to Fertility Friends

where we really all understand what your going through

Sorry to hear about your endo diagnosis

We have an Endo board here at FF's which you may find helpful

heres a link to the board for Endo http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

also the IVF board may also be useful to you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

and finally heres a link to the Fife board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=276.0

If you need any help finding your way around feel free to shout

Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Josiem  Just want to say hi, I hope your first IVF is succesfull meanwhile have some fun and make some new friends here with people who understand the ups and downs of needing treatment to concieve 

Emily has left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, I'm just going to add a couple more 

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Josiem, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends, and to wish you luck withyour cycle in March. 

C~x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Welcome to FF 

My wife Mel suffers endo and also has/had a chocolate cyst. They removed it a few times (it kept growing back) but we switched to Barts and the consultant (Mr Davis) suggested that putting Mel on the pill(contraceptive) will shrink the cyst and enable us to proceed with IVF treatment. To our surprise - it shrunk the cyst to almost nothing.

All the best of luck!

Tony
x


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

How absolutely lovely to hear from a man. Nice one Tony!  The same thing happened to me - straight onto pill once cysts removed and it seems to have kept them under control since. Is your wife on the pill constantly without breaks? I am and find I get a lot of breakthrough bleeding. I then have a break to have a period but REALLY worry that the cyst will fill up again! Does she find the same?  I also find it quite frustrating being on the pill as there's no chance of trying naturally for a fluke at all. Quite frustrating - do you agree?


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the nutty house ha ha

your not alone in your feelings hunni people sharing there pregnancy news is very hard to deal with sometimes it takes me weeks to feel better. and the ivf is a roller coaster but we all hope to get off at the end with the same thing. just try to take one day at a time and write down all the questions you have as you dont always remember when your have app..

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Joeline said:


> How absolutely lovely to hear from a man. Nice one Tony! The same thing happened to me - straight onto pill once cysts removed and it seems to have kept them under control since. Is your wife on the pill constantly without breaks? I am and find I get a lot of breakthrough bleeding. I then have a break to have a period but REALLY worry that the cyst will fill up again! Does she find the same? I also find it quite frustrating being on the pill as there's no chance of trying naturally for a fluke at all. Quite frustrating - do you agree?


Hi,

When Mel was put on - it was to reduce the chocolate cyst as she had already had it removed a couple of times - and they felt more surgery was too much at the time.

She isn't on it anymore though.

Tony
x


----------



## Shiaro (Nov 24, 2007)

Joeline,

Just wanted to send you a   and wish you all the best for success w your tx.

Pardon my niavity (not sure how to spell) but what is a chocolate cyst?? a blood filled cyst?

Shiaro (the lass who loves Gaia)
xxx


----------



## josiem (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks so much to you all- we are going to see our consultant today. Got my period last week when I was away in Denmark with work- I was 3 days late, got over excited only to be disappointed. Why do we do it to ourselves eh?!!

Oh well, chin up and all that 

Not sure if my cyst has reformed- should be scanned again before any treatment.

Julie xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi josiem, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility friends, and that I hope your cons visit went ok yesterday. 

C~x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Josiem and Welcome!!

Hope your appointment went ok yesterday!!

Look forward to chatting to you on the Endo boards and in Endo Chats.

xx


----------

